# Chama - Think I can take a 16' Rivercat through?



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Unless you are seriously overloaded, my bet is yes. Just be sure to stay in the channels.

On the other hand, I would be sure the release continued all the time you are on the Rio. Been running this beautiful little Rio a long time. The release schedule is sometimes hard to figure out. Especially so when assuming the time you are on the Rio is gonna be what the record leads you to believe you can expect on any given day. And, the closer to 1300 than 1100 cfs you have the easier it will be to avoid dragging. 

My opinion is the real dragging problems are worse below the Monastery than above. On the other hand getting off river to your vehicle below the Monastery, may be easy or hard depending on how far from the road you are.


----------



## h20shed (Apr 26, 2005)

I've run a JPW Daddy Cat at ~500 cfs with no problems. Yes, more water is ideal, but I think unless you're overloaded, you'll be ok.


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll be running it Memorial Day weekend in a 14' Aire Ocelot and have run it as low as 450cfs with this cat. No problem unless overloaded. Should be fine over 1000cfs with a reasonable load.


----------



## adamread (Aug 31, 2011)

I've found that an 18 foot raft is fine down to 800cfs. Below 700cfs, bigger craft have problems with narrow channels.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Whip, your plan is the same as mine! I took my 16' down in 2012 at 1000 cfs with no problems. See you there!


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Sweet!


----------

